# Cpt code for vas-cath insertion for dialysis purposes?



## mistygomezcpc@gmail.com (Aug 26, 2013)

Hiya, 
Anybody know the CPT CODE FOR VAS-CATH INSERTION FOR DIALYSIS PURPOSES?
Thanks in advance, 
Misty


----------

